# Looking for someone to set up and maintain salt water tank



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking for someone to set up and possibly maintain a salt water tank for my friend's dad. My friend is currently working overseas and would like to help his dad out with starting this hobby. Looking for someone fairly experienced and must be able to speak cantonese. Please pm me your email address. Thanks!


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

What if they're just Asian and don't speak Canto? lol.... I do setups professionally and have a pretty killer resume aside from the Canto thing.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

That will most likely lead to issues unless you can get a translater. Chinese parents only speak whatever there fluent language is most of the time unless you wanna deal with broken english hah. I believe that's why you need Canto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

DunderBear said:


> That will most likely lead to issues unless you can get a translater. Chinese parents only speak whatever there fluent language is most of the time unless you wanna deal with broken english hah. I believe that's why you need Canto.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yah, that's why I was asking if it's a game breaker. I have no problems dealing with broken English. But zero English is another matter.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot engotski for helping me post this for me!

The tank is for my dad , please feel free to pm me! i'm looking for a basic SW set up around 70-90 gallons + stand / sump and other any equipment necessary, I been in the FW tanks for a long time but not much experience towards SW.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

albert_dao said:


> Yah, that's why I was asking if it's a game breaker. I have no problems dealing with broken English. But zero English is another matter.


This is why I'm glad I married someone who speaks 4 or 5 Chinese dialects (as well as English). :bigsmile: I'm only fluent in English & semi-fluent in Chinglish 

Time to add "multi-lingual" to your "MUST-HAVES to stay" list for the future Mrs. Dao, eh Albert


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Hah, it was on the agenda!


----------



## ibungu (Jan 14, 2016)

hi blueburry. There is a small aquatic store in Richmond. I believe the owner will help setup SW tank and maintance. I don't know how much will that cost for the service. What I know is they are on vacation until Jan 24. He is very helpful. Located at leslie Road in between no 3 road and Hazelbridge Way


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

ibungu said:


> hi blueburry. There is a small aquatic store in Richmond. I believe the owner will help setup SW tank and maintance. I don't know how much will that cost for the service. What I know is they are on vacation until Jan 24. He is very helpful. Located at leslie Road in between no 3 road and Hazelbridge Way


If i am not mistaken, is this the fish store just down from Super store in Richmond? We got a quote from there already but price seems little steep haha XD , thank you though


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

albert_dao said:


> Yah, that's why I was asking if it's a game breaker. I have no problems dealing with broken English. But zero English is another matter.


haha Albert , def not a game breaker. My dad can speak broken English just fine. Pm me some details


----------



## ibungu (Jan 14, 2016)

Lol not sure if it is the same one. For sure not the big one beside superstore


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

ibungu said:


> Lol not sure if it is the same one. For sure not the big one beside superstore


lol i haven't been back for over a year now but i assume its that place haha.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppp anyone else out there?


----------

